# Introducing Indie!!!



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

I received this picture this morning of our Indie, the breeder has finally picked her out for us so this is the first pic we have of just her. I love her wrinkly butt and dumbo ears . I think she look huge what do you guys think? She's 8 weeks today. 

We pick her up on tues so there will be an overload of pics next week.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

13 hunt her up wind - not the way to do it !!!!!!!but that pup will FLY LOL - I love big ears - just another scent gathering tool !!!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

She is beautiful!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Awwwwww... Indie is gorgeous!!   

I don't think she looks huge. Well, maybe in comparison to those newborn puppy pics we just recently saw... In any case, she's gorgeous!!


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!!!! Those wrinkels are loads of lovable soft skin ...... good luck with having to wait until Tues!!


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

She's adorable!
I picked up my pup when she was 2 days to 8 weeks, they are soo tiny and grow sooo fast!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Indie is gorgeous! If she grows into those ears you may have a bigger lady on your hands


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

She's beautiful .... and maybe just a bit of attitude.. in that picture, she's looking off to the side as if to say "PLEASE no photos yet, I'm not ready to reveal my total beauty, make my new humans WAIT!"


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

I think she may grow into those ears.......

The camera certainly loves her 

Good times ahead, enjoy   

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

she's gorgeous ;D


----------



## Mountain Man (Mar 29, 2013)

Indie is a good-lookin' gal! Congrats on a new best friend!


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Wooooow she is beautiful! I don't think she looks huge either, just chunky and healthy  Congrats!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Hopefully like my Astro, Indie will never grow into those ears!! Astro has very very very long ears........  

As for those massive clodhoppers, I reckon Indie is going to be a ..........err..... less than small Vizsla!!! (Just so's I don't offend the sweet little girl by calling her a bigen!!)


----------



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for all your comments  only one more sleep!!!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

You mean your actually going to sleep!!!!!

Don't think so V13,  8)

Hobbsy


----------

